# Nash To Toronto!!!



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

After yesterday's loss to the Toronto Raptors Dallas Mavericks point guard told reporters that if he doesn't get the deal that he wants from Dallas... Then his first choice would be to come to Toronto.. He said he has always wanted to play for the Raps (being the only Canadian team left in the L) but never the less he said that Toronto is a very close second to Dallas at this point


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> After yesterday's loss to the Toronto Raptors Dallas Mavericks point guard told reporters that if he doesn't get the deal that he wants from Dallas... Then his first choice would be to come to Toronto.. He said he has always wanted to play for the Raps (being the only Canadian team left in the L) but never the less he said that Toronto is a very close second to Dallas at this point


Cuban will give him whatever cash he wants and he's going to stay a Maverick. Cuban's not stingy at all when it comes to keeping star players.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

who will dallas get


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It won't happen. And by the way, put a ? instead of !...you scared the hell outta me.....


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

steve nash is not the top 2 pgs in the league

id take kidd or payton over him...perhaps ever marbury


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> steve nash is not the top 2 pgs in the league
> 
> id take kidd or payton over him...perhaps ever marbury


I admit Nash isn't in the top 2 but he is way better than Payton IMO. I would say Nash is the 4th best PG.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> who will dallas get


The raps have noone worthy except for carter or bosh + filler.


----------



## jiggy1380 (Jun 14, 2003)

im not so sure that i would trade for nash if i was toronto...out of all the point gaurds in the league i would take payton, kidd, francis, and marbury over him

the point is they would have to give up vince or bosh and both of them are more valuable than nash


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Any link? But nash is ARGUABLY the 2nd best pg in the league.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Any link? But nash is ARGUABLY the 2nd best pg in the league.


We're talking point guards here. Marbury and Francis aren't PGs from the perspective of how they play the game. They're shooting guards trapped in point guards bodies that are forced into the role of playing out of position in that respect.

If you want a shooting guard that plays as a point guard, go ahead and take Stephon or Marbury. If you want a guy that makes smart decisions and drills the open shots, then take Nash. Personally, I'd rather have Nash than any PG in the league but Kidd.

Nash is the best TRUE point guard in the NBA. If you'd rather have Payton, then you must be crazy. Even IF he's a better player than Nash, you'd have him for one, maybe two years.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> We're talking point guards here. Marbury and Francis aren't PGs from the perspective of how they play the game. They're shooting guards trapped in point guards bodies that are forced into the role of playing out of position in that respect.
> ...


There is a misconception. Marbury is a pass-first guy, and just because he also scores 20 a game, people think he's a shooting guard trapped in a..... 

Marbury is arguably a better pure point than anyone right now....


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> We're talking point guards here. Marbury and Francis aren't PGs from the perspective of how they play the game. They're shooting guards trapped in point guards bodies that are forced into the role of playing out of position in that respect.
> ...


Theres a very good way to put it at.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> There is a misconception. Marbury is a pass-first guy, and just because he also scores 20 a game, people think he's a shooting guard trapped in a.....
> 
> Marbury is arguably a better pure point than anyone right now....


I'll admit that I have yet to see a Suns game this year (it's only been two weeks) but since when has Marbury been the giving kind of PG? If he's the slightest bit open, he takes the shot no matter if there's anyone more open than him. From what I've seen, Marbury is a shoot-first kind of pg.

Sorry, but if you score more points than you create, then you're probably not a pass-first point guard. The only way that I can see a pass first PG averaging 20 ppg is if his teammates can't hit a bucket and that's not the case here.

Also, I don't see a case for anyone to say that ANY point guard in the league is better than Kidd. He turned nothing into the Eastern Conference's best team the past two years.


----------



## Zag83 (Nov 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> We're talking point guards here. Marbury and Francis aren't PGs from the perspective of how they play the game. They're shooting guards trapped in point guards bodies that are forced into the role of playing out of position in that respect.
> 
> ...


Nash the best true point guard in the league? Nonsense. Jason Kidd, hands down is the best true point guard in the league. There is no argument for Kidd being a shooting guard in a point guards body, and he is a much better point.

And as for Marbury, he is definately not a 2 guard in a points body. Marbury averaged 8.1 assists per game last year, Nash only 7.8. He distributes the ball first, shoots second. The only reason Marbury has a higher points total is because he has to score more in Phoenix. In Dallas, Nash has plenty of other stars to score the ball.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Nash is a great point guard. Definitely one of the top 5 PGs in the League IMO.


Back to the topic, I doubt Nash will go anywhere as long as he keeps playing the way that he does and stay healthy for Dallas. Plus, Raptors doesn't have anyone valuable enough to trade for Nash.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> And as for Marbury, he is definately not a 2 guard in a points body. Marbury averaged 8.1 assists per game last year, Nash only 7.8.


You don't measure a point guard only by the assists they get. Sometimes a point guard makes a pass that does not end up being an assist but was the right pass in terms of movement of the ball.


----------



## Zag83 (Nov 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> 
> You don't measure a point guard only by the assists they get. Sometimes a point guard makes a pass that does not end up being an assist but was the right pass in terms of movement of the ball.


I wasn't measuring a point guard only by his number of assists. My point in the quote you used of mine was that a shooting guard in a point's body wouldn't average 8.1 assits, more than a point people consider a pass first guy like Nash.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zag83</b>!
> 
> 
> Nash the best true point guard in the league? Nonsense. Jason Kidd, hands down is the best true point guard in the league. There is no argument for Kidd being a shooting guard in a point guards body, and he is a much better point.
> ...


I meant to put second best. Of course he's not a better PG than Kidd... No one is right now. If you look at my first post on this thread, then you'll see that it was a mistake.

Still, Marbury scores more than he distributes... Call him what you want, but I call him a 2-guard forced into a 1 guard spot because of heigth. If he were 6-4, he'd be playing SG in the NBA...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He isn't that good of a scorer to play 2 guard.....I find it hard to believe he'd be a good shooting guard....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> He isn't that good of a scorer to play 2 guard.....I find it hard to believe he'd be a good shooting guard....


Since when is a 20 ppg guard not that good of a scorer? You add three or four inches to Stephon and he'd play SG.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> I wasn't measuring a point guard only by his number of assists. My point in the quote you used of mine was that a shooting guard in a point's body wouldn't average 8.1 assits, more than a point people consider a pass first guy like Nash.


Michael Jordan once averaged 8 assists a game. Would you consider him a pass first player?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> There is a misconception. Marbury is a pass-first guy, and just because he also scores 20 a game, people think he's a shooting guard trapped in a.....
> ...


Baron Davis would have something to say about that right now. Marybury has played not that great this season and Jkidd has something to say about that as well. No one in the league outside of Allen Iverson is playing as well as Baron Davis


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

OT: Loving the avatar, BEEZ. Don't follow college football, but saw this guy on Sports Center. What's his story?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> OT: Loving the avatar, BEEZ. Don't follow college football, but saw this guy on Sports Center. What's his story?


Miami TE who went ballistic because he thought players were trying to intentionally injure him and he said he was a SOLDIER. thanks alot though


----------



## Zag83 (Nov 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> 
> Michael Jordan once averaged 8 assists a game. Would you consider him a pass first player?


No of course not. But Jordan only averaged 8 assists a game one year in his career. Marbury's career average is over 8 assits a game. There is a huge difference there.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nash would be an outstanding addition to my Raptors...Finally Nash would get to play for Canada


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He does every summer...he'll be dissapointed....who does he honestly have to work with..going from Dirk, Toine, Tawn, Fin, etc. to Carter and Bosh will hurt....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>erniejohnson</b>!
> 
> Michael Jordan once averaged 8 assists a game. Would you consider him a pass first player?


Did Jordan SCORE more points than he assisted? YES! Therefore, he isn't a pass-first player.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> Did Jordan SCORE more points than he assisted? YES! Therefore, he isn't a pass-first player.


Exactly my point. Read my previous posts and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Stephon Marbury is an awesome point guard. He's a great passer and playmaker, he runs the pick and roll as well as anyone, and he's great at penetrating and then passing it off because he's such a strong scorer. Who cares if he scores 20 points, is it impossible to run your team and create scoring for your teammates just because you scored 20 points?

Watch the games... you'll see that he's a real point guard. Stephon Marbury is arguably the best "true point guard" in the league. He's a much better scorer than Jason Kidd.

I love Steve Nash, though... I think he may be the best shooter in the league, and he's got all sorts of tricks... he's a great competitor and playmaker.

But people don't understand Marbury.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Be realistic, Nash isn't coming to Toronto. He said it himself that he would like to retire as a Maverick.


----------

